# stinky cat odor???



## halqubai (Dec 24, 2008)

ok this is weird but, anyway, My 7 month old male kitten is producing strange odor for his genitals. 

Today i was on the sofa watching TV and he laid down next my shoulder on the arm rest to give me my daily massage/mumming. then jumped away. suddenly a stinky breeze just blew my way. I inspected the arm rest and found a wet spot, very small spot "size of a small button". it stunk so bad i had to spray a bunch of stuff on it, but its still there... what is that? does anyone here has information?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

It was a stinky "anal glad" secretion. A quick search will pull up more info about it. Best bet is to clean it with an enzymatic cleaner to organically break it (odor/stain) down. As for the kitty, a vet check could tell you if the kitty is having difficulty eliminating due to a lack of fiber and/or if the kitty is having a problem excreting his anal glands when he poo's.
Sometimes, this requires the anal glands to be expressed manually. By a person. Not me! :lol: Your vet or a groomer can do it and they can also teach you how to do it yourself if this is going to be a recurring problem.


----------



## halqubai (Dec 24, 2008)

Heidi n Q said:


> It was a stinky "anal glad" secretion. A quick search will pull up more info about it. Best bet is to clean it with an enzymatic cleaner to organically break it (odor/stain) down. As for the kitty, a vet check could tell you if the kitty is having difficulty eliminating due to a lack of fiber and/or if the kitty is having a problem excreting his anal glands when he poo's.
> Sometimes, this requires the anal glands to be expressed manually. By a person. Not me! :lol: Your vet or a groomer can do it and they can also teach you how to do it yourself if this is going to be a recurring problem.


Ewww, bye bye to the cat then


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

halqubai said:


> Heidi n Q said:
> 
> 
> > It was a stinky "anal glad" secretion. A quick search will pull up more info about it. Best bet is to clean it with an enzymatic cleaner to organically break it (odor/stain) down. As for the kitty, a vet check could tell you if the kitty is having difficulty eliminating due to a lack of fiber and/or if the kitty is having a problem excreting his anal glands when he poo's.
> ...


I beg your pardon? I do hope that you don't mean how that sounds.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

halqubai said:


> Heidi n Q said:
> 
> 
> > It was a stinky "anal glad" secretion. A quick search will pull up more info about it. Best bet is to clean it with an enzymatic cleaner to organically break it (odor/stain) down. As for the kitty, a vet check could tell you if the kitty is having difficulty eliminating due to a lack of fiber and/or if the kitty is having a problem excreting his anal glands when he poo's.
> ...


Why? You secrete a stinky anal gland secretion every time you poop, too. :lol: 

Most cats do not have a problem with this. The few who do...show much more severe signs than what your kitty did. They have no control over it and will sometimes scoot their butt on the floor to 'wipe' and hopefully relieve the uncomfortable feeling they have. Your kitten left a little spot when he tensed up his relaxed muscles to jump down. My cat LuckyDuck only has the anal glad accident when I have startled him, like picked him up suddenly and he tenses his abdomen quickly. 
Another factor, is health and diet can play pivotal roles in anal gland secretions. IF your cat is not getting enough fiber in their diet, they may not be able to express the anal secretions when they evacuate their bowels, which will result in 'extra' fluid and the possibility of a small leak when they tense relaxed muscles.
_My conclusion, is my kitty LD *does* have a slight issue with anal glands, but the vet checked him and said he does *not* have a medical problem, it is just particular to him. She told me to not pick him up too fast! I think you should check with your vet and also take a good look at your kitty's diet and litterbox waste production to see if the poops are formed, soft or loose and then work towards resolving those issues._

So. Vet check. Diet check. Determine health/diet problems and solutions before just giving up on your pet. 

IMO, if someone is too squeamish over such a tiny issue as this one and would be willing to give up their pet because of it...I guess I'd recommend keeping plush-toys instead of pets because pets are natural animals and they cannot control how their person cares (health/diet) for them and if the person is not willing to help their cat through a problem, well I guess I just don't see how a person could do that to a pet they loved, took into their family and now has a responsibility to care for.
heidi =^..^=

*_disclaimer if OP takes offense to my post_*
First, you came to a cat forum for answers.
Second, you have received good information.
Third, you have received several options to look into for a resolution.
Last, you did post "_bye bye to the cat_" with no other information as to how serious/joking you were/are.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

My cat Rusty used to have this problem. He'd be sitting on our bed/couch/lap and would leave a little bit of what we jokingly called "poop juice". We'd always have to be careful when holding him, and got him used to being held like a baby so his butt was not going to leave us a little surprise. Still, there would be little spots of the clear-ish stinky fluid on beds and other places. We would use nature's miracle, and shake our heads saying "Ewww RUSTY!" But we loved him, and still do, so we just let it go, dismissing it as Rusty's little 'issue'.

Thank goodness, he grew out of it at about the age of 2. There was no lasting damage to any furniture or cloth thanks to the nature's miracle. And Rusty is happy as can be- glad that his humans didn't give up on him because of his accidents (which I'm sure he didn't even realize were causing problems for us, he's just a cat afterall)


----------

